# duro a morire



## protool

Ciao a tutti! come si puó dire in spagnolo "duro a morire"?
Contesto: si tratta di una cattiva abitudine dura a morire


----------



## Agró

Una mala costumbre _difícil de eliminar/corregir_.


----------



## Neuromante

Para ese contexto en concreto va bien: 
Que no hay forma de quitarse.
Que no se va.

Si hablas en primera persona:
Que no me quito de encima, o algo similar.


----------



## 0scar

_Se trata de una mala costumbre que no muere núnca._


----------



## protool

*G*racias a todos por los consejos! 
Yo había escrito "díficil de mellar", al expresarme en un ámbito muy culto y formal. Estaría bien, no?


----------



## Neuromante

No me parece correcto


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> No me parece correcto


¿Motivo?

Mi intento: 
¿Mala costumbre encarnada?


----------



## Neuromante

El verbo mellar tiene un significado completamente fuera de lugar. La verdad es que no lo puse porque creía estar escribiendo en italiano y no sabía como explicarlo.


Mellar significa "Hacer mella" y "mella" es la pérdida de filo de una espalda. No es una imagen que funcione en español. Significa que es difícil que le afecten las cosas, especialmente en el carácter o el ánimo.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> El verbo mellar tiene un significado completamente fuera de lugar. La verdad es que no lo puse porque creía estar escribiendo en italiano y no sabía como explicarlo.
> 
> 
> Mellar significa "Hacer mella" y "mella" es la pérdida de filo de una *espada*. No es una imagen que funcione en español. Significa que es difícil que le afecten las cosas, especialmente en el carácter o el ánimo.


Gracias, Neuro.


----------



## chlapec

Es muy frecuente decir "una mala costumbre difícil de *erradicar*"


----------



## protool

Neuromante said:


> El verbo mellar tiene un significado completamente fuera de lugar. La verdad es que no lo puse porque creía estar escribiendo en italiano y no sabía como explicarlo.
> 
> 
> Mellar significa "Hacer mella" y "mella" es la pérdida de filo de una espalda. No es una imagen que funcione en español. Significa que es difícil que le afecten las cosas, especialmente en el carácter o el ánimo.


 

Yo no soy nativo, así que no insisto y me fío de que puede ser una imagen que no funciona en español. 
Pero el RAE en la entrada "mellar" pone: 

*2. *tr. Menoscabar, disminuir, minorar algo no material. _Mellar la honra, el crédito._ U. t. c. prnl.

Yo en diversos textos he leído "menoscabar una convicción". La frase que yo necesitaba traducir era "una convinzione dura a morire" o la equivalente "una convinzione difficile da intaccare", en español, literalmente, "una convicción difícil de mellar". "Mellar" es el homólogo perfecto del italiano "intaccare", en todo contexto y acepción, tanto figurada como material.
Sin embargo, claro está, estamos hablando de imagenes figuradas y matices traslaticios muy parecidos a las frases idiomáticas o "hechas", de modo que es absolutamente plausible que un significado verbal que funciona en un idioma no lo haga en otro, pese a que en principio sea semánticamente idéntico. Además a veces no hay razones reales, sino sólo usos legitimados por las costumbres.


----------



## honeyheart

protool said:


> La frase que yo necesitaba traducir era "una convinzione dura a morire" o la equivalente "una convinzione difficile da intaccare"


El problema es que, para mí, las dos frases NO son equivalentes, porque una cosa es querer erradicar una convicción y otra cosa es querer mellarla.  Mellar algo puede ser el primer paso para erradicarlo por completo.


----------



## Neuromante

Una "mella en la honra" se refiere a que hay una mancha en la misma.
No es algo que le haces, si no algo que sufre la honra. Puedes mellar la honra haciendo públicas unas fotos comprometedoras o hacer mella en el ánimo e alguien, pero no significa que se resista a desaparecer.
En la frase que pusiste allí arriba "Duro de mellar" se está hablando del carácter de alguien.

Mellado es muy parecido al italiano "ammacato" cuando se habla de un caldero.


----------



## protool

Neuromante said:


> Una "mella en la honra" se refiere a que hay una mancha en la misma.
> No es algo que le haces, si no algo que sufre la honra. Puedes mellar la honra haciendo públicas unas fotos comprometedoras o hacer mella en el ánimo e alguien, pero no significa que se resista a desaparecer.
> En la frase que pusiste allí arriba "Duro de mellar" se está hablando del carácter de alguien.
> 
> Mellado es muy parecido al italiano "ammacato" cuando se habla de un caldero.


 

Lo siento, pero tengo que discrepar completamente de ti. Vale que "mellar" no cree una figura adapta con "duro", pero como nativo italiano te aseguro che "ammaccare" no tiene nada que ver, ya que este verbo significa "abollar".

Ejemplo: Mi hanno ammaccato la macchina= Me han abollado el coche.

En cambio, por lo que concierne el español, "mellar" es justo una acción que tú realizas sobre un objeto material o figurado, no algo que sufre una entidad por sí sola. La "mella" es una hendidura en un cuerpo (in italiano "tacca"), "mellar" es más como "arañar en profundidad hasta llevarse un trozo de materia", en italiano "scalfire, intaccare". 

De hecho el María Moliner dice:

*mellar *(del sup. lat. vg. «gemelläre», igualar) 
*1 *tr. y prnl. Hacer[se] una rotura, produciendo [o produciéndose] la separación de un pequeño trozo, en el borde de ÷algo. Ô *Desportillar. ¤ Producir[se] una hendedura en el filo de un ÷arma o corte cualquiera. Þ Mellado, mellique, remellado. Ó *Desportillar[se]. *Embotar[se].
*2 *_*Menoscabar[se] una _÷_cosa no material; en particular, la _÷_honra, el crédito, etc., de alguien._



honeyheart said:


> El problema es que, para mí, las dos frases NO son equivalentes, porque una cosa es querer erradicar una convicción y otra cosa es querer mellarla. Mellar algo puede ser el primer paso para erradicarlo por completo.


 
Tienes perfectamente razón, "mellar" puede sólo ser un primer paso para erradicar algo por completo, y de hecho era lo que quería expresar: "duro" no exclusivamente de erradicarse, sino incluso de "corroer, cortar, hender, arañar" solamente.


----------



## ursu-lab

Come dice giustamente Neuromante "mellar" in questo senso figurato è equivalente al nostro verbo "intaccare", nel senso di macchiare, ledere o recare danno. Rispetto a una convinzione, tuttavia, più che "intaccare", che ricorda troppo il senso di macchia, cioè di disonore, io userei il verbo "scalfire", nel senso di "incrinare"


----------



## protool

ursu-lab said:


> Come dice giustamente Neuromante "mellar" in questo senso figurato è equivalente al nostro verbo "intaccare", nel senso di macchiare, ledere o recare danno. Rispetto a una convinzione, tuttavia, più che "intaccare", che ricorda troppo il senso di macchia, cioè di disonore, io userei il verbo "scalfire", nel senso di "incrinare"


 

Allora, in certi casi il significato d'intaccare é sovrapponibile a quello di macchiare, ma solo per concatenazione di usi estensivi, visto che semanticamente e filologicamente non hanno niente a che vedere: "rompere, scalfire, incrinare, fendere" contro "sporcare, imbrattare, insudiciare, diffamare", due cose ben diverse

Il dizionario Treccani tra i sensi figurati dice:
*intaccare* *2.* estens. Recare pregiudizio all’integrità, alla saldezza, alla validità di qualche cosa; ledere, menomare, indebolire e sim.: _i_. _l’onore di una persona_ (con calunnie, con la maldicenza, facendo nascere dubbî sulla sua onestà, ecc.); _è un’insinuazione che intacca gravemente la sua reputazione_; _i più recenti studî hanno seriamente intaccato le precedenti interpretazioni scientifiche_; _è una legge arbitraria che intacca i principî della Costituzione_; _i duri attacchi sferrati su tutto il fronte non hanno potuto i_. _il nostro sistema difensivo_; _la propaganda nemica tendeva a i_. _il morale della popolazione_. 

Per cui : 
"macchiare l'onore, la reputazione" ok;
ma "macchiare le precedenti interpretazioni scientifiche, i principi della costituzione, il sistema difensivo, il morale" direi proprio di no, non si puó usare


----------



## Neuromante

Prottol ¿Discrepas en *todo* lo que he puesto o *solo* en en ejemplo con el caldero? Por que si es en todo te advierto que después de releer el hilo me reafirmo en lo que digo: No puedes usar el verbo "mellar" para traducir tu frase.


----------



## ursu-lab

"in certi casi il significato d'intaccare é sovrapponibile a quello di macchiare, ma solo per concatenazione di usi estensivi, visto che semanticamente e filologicamente non hanno niente a che vedere"

A dire il vero, intaccare viene da tacca, di orig. germanica (taikn) col significato di segno poi passato al latino volgare "tacca". In italiano mantiene tuttora un'accezione di macchia riferito alla pelle. In altre lingue romanze, per es. il catalano, "taca" significa  proprio "macchia" e "tacar" significa sporcare, anche in senso figurato come il nostro "intaccare".
D'altra parte, se un madrelingua suggerisce che l'uso di mellar in questo contesto non è il più appropriato un dubbio dovrebbe venire a chi madrelingua non è... 
La proposta di chlapec "una mala costumbre difícil de *erradicar*" o di agró "dificil de corregir" mi sembrano la più corrette.


----------



## chlapec

ursu-lab said:


> "in certi casi il significato d'intaccare é sovrapponibile a quello di macchiare, ma solo per concatenazione di usi estensivi, visto che semanticamente e filologicamente non hanno niente a che vedere"
> 
> A dire il vero, intaccare viene da tacca, di orig. germanica (taikn) col significato di segno poi passato al latino volgare "tacca". In italiano mantiene tuttora un'accezione di macchia riferito alla pelle. In altre lingue romanze, per es. il catalano, "taca" significa proprio "macchia" e "tacar" significa sporcare, anche in senso figurato come il nostro "intaccare".


 
Se puede añadir que el castellano también posee el sustantivo "tacha" y el adverbio "intachable", con un sentido muy similar: P.e. "una conducta sin tacha/intachable".


----------

